# bilder abwechselnd blinken lassen



## Akkuschrauber (11. Oktober 2008)

also ich habe zwei bilder untereinander. jetzt möchte ich dass diese abwechselnd blinken, wie mache ich das??
unter blinken verstehe ich:
bild1->3sec. schwarz->bild1
3sec schwarz->bild2->3sec.schwarz
usw...


----------



## k-b (12. Oktober 2008)

Am besten per Javascript.
Wenn der Hintergrund eh schwarz ist, kannst ja im 3Sekundentakt die CSS-Eigenschaft visible von dem jeweils anderen ändern - wunderbar per JS zur Laufzeit


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Oktober 2008)

könntest du mir bitte den quellcode dafür aufschreiben. fänd ich sehr nett.

akku


----------



## k-b (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei welchem Teil genau hängst du? Das Denken nimmt dir hier niemand ab, außer du bezahlst ihn dafür


----------

